# 26/m/ so cali going to Kotts Scary Farm on 09/25 any females wanna join ?



## kg6mvl (Sep 23, 2010)

hey whats up im 26/m so cali here looking to find a female to go to knotts scary farm on 09/25 please send me a message if interested. Im looking forward to this weekend should be fun


----------

